# Bees and human interaction



## trishbookworm (Jun 25, 2016)

That's an interesting question. The bees will have a flyway starting from the front of their hive and eventually ending up about 10' about the ground (or higher - but they prefer to avoid thick trees). You can place the hive facing an obstacle about 5-10' away (not too close or you will be a bit hampered). It can be a man-made obstacle.  If you have multiple options for an entrance, you have to think doubly hard... and plan for a second hive too while you're at it.  The bees WILL LIKELY be defensive towards people moving within this flyway - not always and not on purpose. I don't mean launching from the entrance towards someone approaching, I mean accidentally getting tangled in hair or neck cuffs. Plan this part of the hive placement carefully, look at other setups online, find other beeks and see how it works at their place. 

There are times, such as now, when a hive will possibly be aggressive ONLY when opened. This is about (guessing) half of hives. It will mean trying to sting nearby moving people. It can mean finding people who are 40 or more feet away - that is much rarer though. Line of sight would be the biggest issue then. Again, this is when YOU are messing with the hive, lid off, etc. I don't have near enough neighbors to matter, but if I did that would be the first thing I would be factoring in about being a good neighbor (or spouse!)

More rarely, a hive will become aggressive WITHOUT being opened, upon being approached within 10-20 feet. Not even a direct approach. Usually this means the hive is being attacked by yellowjackets or other robber bees, and the guard bees are on high alert. It is rare and avoidable - watch as we get into a dearth for signs of pesting, maybe even put on a robbing screen (sort of a one-turn maze for the entrance) just to be sure.

So that's my experience - generally the bees have a reason to see people as a threat - such as when approaching in their flyway, or when they are open or otherwise under attack. Then they act in self-preservation. They never pest food or bother someone weeding while pollinating (I weed right next to bees tanking up on strawberry flowers). It's so neat to see them and understand that could be in my honey! 

I highly highly recommend seeing someone's hive in action before placing your own. Best way to get a sense of it. Watching videos is a distant second. Good luck and happy bee watching! 

bwt bees love broccoli when it flowers, and it keeps flowering past a lightish frost, something to think about when gardening next year...


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

Hive temperament is probably highly variable, even with a given hive at different times of the year. I'm a first year newbee so experience is very limited. I live in a very suburban area, dense housing/close neighbors. One hive is on our deck, with the entrance facing outward, under the bottom deck rail. There has been zero problems so far with typical use of the deck for grilling and hanging out, as the flight path is directly out and up from the hive. They typically fly up for a steep climb over the neighbor's roof. It was quite nice to sit and watch the bees come and go during the nectar flow, and amusing watching the gathered birds hanging around trying to catch a snack out of the air.
Another hive is just off the ground in front of our house, behind some low hedges. This one doesn't force the bees up high very quickly, and if you walk close to the hedges the bees are at about shoulder height coming in for a landing or headed out of the entrance. We've had one sting here from what was most likely an accidental impact and then frantic swatting.
It's not ideal, and if I'm able to secure better hive locations, I would move them in a flash. But, it's worked out good so far.


----------



## KTeg (Oct 13, 2016)

trishbookworm said:


> That's an interesting question. The bees will have a flyway starting from the front of their hive and eventually ending up about 10' about the ground (or higher - but they prefer to avoid thick trees). You can place the hive facing an obstacle about 5-10' away (not too close or you will be a bit hampered). It can be a man-made obstacle.  If you have multiple options for an entrance, you have to think doubly hard... and plan for a second hive too while you're at it.  The bees WILL LIKELY be defensive towards people moving within this flyway - not always and not on purpose. I don't mean launching from the entrance towards someone approaching, I mean accidentally getting tangled in hair or neck cuffs. Plan this part of the hive placement carefully, look at other setups online, find other beeks and see how it works at their place.
> 
> There are times, such as now, when a hive will possibly be aggressive ONLY when opened. This is about (guessing) half of hives. It will mean trying to sting nearby moving people. It can mean finding people who are 40 or more feet away - that is much rarer though. Line of sight would be the biggest issue then. Again, this is when YOU are messing with the hive, lid off, etc. I don't have near enough neighbors to matter, but if I did that would be the first thing I would be factoring in about being a good neighbor (or spouse!)
> 
> ...




Thanks for all your knowledge and info for a new beek like myself! If my wife's greenhouse is about 50' to the side of the where I think I will put my hive for the morning sun and her garden is on the other side of that, is there any reason to think that they would bother her or attack other than just doing the daily bee duties and inspecting the flowers.?


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Ask the wife where she wants it placed, and then build a minimum 6' high
screen around the area sufficiently roomy as a workplace.
The shade/sun issue is one of internal condensation (@dewpoint) for some
box builds. Sort that out with box design, if it happens.

You may find few experienced BKs would commit to comment on
the scenario you put as usually these tight parameters only bring
more problems as yet unseen by the proponent.... buuuut, good luck 

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have had bees right by my back door that were not a problem and have had them a couple of hundred yards on the other side of the house and they were a problem. Luckily that only happened once. The distance from the back can be pretty close if no back entrance exists. It's in front of the entrance that the guard bees patrol. If the hive faces the house or a fence or other obstruction with a foot or so for the bees to get in and out, they will likely not pay attention to what is behind the hive.


----------

